# A drawing for a drawing?



## hannica (May 7, 2014)

So I really would like a few drawings of my betta boy Sebastian(Seba) in return for drawing him I would draw your betta too :-D
*Heres Seba *





















*And heres a few drawings I did today*





















I apologize in advance if I cant get to someone. Im not the best at keeping up


----------



## Tirianixie (Aug 3, 2014)

Wow! You're drawings are amazing! I'd love to draw Seba if I can get around to it!


----------



## BettaStarter24 (Mar 24, 2014)

Its not the best as I'm still trying to get used to my software but here he is!









and in return heres pictures of my boys you can choose which you would like to draw!


----------



## hannica (May 7, 2014)

Here you go :-D I bet you have tons of this guy but I wanted to do his colors so badly!


----------



## hannica (May 7, 2014)

I made his face a bit darker. Whichever one you like more.


----------



## BettaStarter24 (Mar 24, 2014)

I love them both!!! Thank you!!! I actually don't have any of him yet!


----------



## hannica (May 7, 2014)

oh and if anyone wants to draw one of my girls instead their album is here


----------



## hannica (May 7, 2014)

Your welcome! He was sooo fun to draw


----------



## Jonthefish (Jun 16, 2014)

Totally down for this , grabbing my markers right now ...

Here is my baby , Jon :3 
Tough challenge cuz lately he has been really hyper and flying around in his tank , this picture shows his color nice , he has milky translucent fins with a purple/ baby blue glare , got you a real challenge xD


----------



## Jonthefish (Jun 16, 2014)

Here is the dork a little less blurry too for detailing .


----------



## Jonthefish (Jun 16, 2014)

Sasha caught my eye :3


----------



## Bikeridinguckgirl14 (Oct 22, 2013)

Yo! I owe you a better one still but work doodle:


----------



## Bikeridinguckgirl14 (Oct 22, 2013)

Btw here is hannica's mesmer


----------



## Tirianixie (Aug 3, 2014)

I drew Sebastian! I hope you like it, and I will put a picture of my boy, Tirian, on here.


----------



## hannica (May 7, 2014)

Jonthefish I finished yours yesterday I'll upload it when I get to a computer (grandparents house) already started on the rest.Tiri I love yours! And biker I'm glad you got your scanner, beautiful


----------



## Jonthefish (Jun 16, 2014)

hannica said:


> Jonthefish I finished yours yesterday I'll upload it when I get to a computer (grandparents house) already started on the rest.Tiri I love yours! And biker I'm glad you got your scanner, beautiful


Yay yay yay !! Can't wait to see !!


----------



## Bikeridinguckgirl14 (Oct 22, 2013)

Still didnt get ot fixed just used mycell camera


----------



## kittywolf13 (Aug 13, 2014)

beautiful artwork going on here. i should jump in on this... i need to start drawing again. maybe i should sit in front of the tank and do some doodling.


----------



## Tirianixie (Aug 3, 2014)

Are you um... Going to draw Tirian? please???


----------



## Jonthefish (Jun 16, 2014)

Tirianixie said:


> Are you um... Going to draw Tirian? please???


Same I'm dying to see mine !!!


----------



## Jonthefish (Jun 16, 2014)

When are you posting the pictures ?


----------



## Tirianixie (Aug 3, 2014)

Yeah, when?


----------



## Tirianixie (Aug 3, 2014)

I've been waiting over a month.....

Are you planning on posting anytime?


----------



## Jonthefish (Jun 16, 2014)

I don't think we are getting these ... Lol


----------



## Tirianixie (Aug 3, 2014)

Jonthefish said:


> I don't think we are getting these ... Lol


I agree LOL!!! X'd


----------



## kittywolf13 (Aug 13, 2014)

if your talking about me, im sorry! ive been hitting the "need to find a job" really hard. ontop of studying for my real estate exam! i need to do some commissions this week so maybe i can get to it this week! didnt mean to get folks hope up! art is one of those things it hits when insperation hits. LOL!


----------



## kittywolf13 (Aug 13, 2014)

Tirianixie said:


> I agree LOL!!! X'd


i couldnt find a pic of your betta in the thread? maybe im blind?


----------



## kittywolf13 (Aug 13, 2014)

and i managed to get a quick doodle in this evening. for Jon

bettagift by kittywolf13, on Flickr


----------



## Tirianixie (Aug 3, 2014)

Yeah I did post one.


----------



## kittywolf13 (Aug 13, 2014)

Tirianixie said:


> Yeah I did post one.


Where? Can you point me to the post please?


----------



## Bikeridinguckgirl14 (Oct 22, 2013)

kittywolf13 said:


> Where? Can you point me to the post please?


Post #14


----------



## Tirianixie (Aug 3, 2014)

Tirianixie said:


> I drew Sebastian! I hope you like it, and I will put a picture of my boy, Tirian, on here.



It's this one.


----------



## Tirianixie (Aug 3, 2014)

It's on the second page.


----------



## Jonthefish (Jun 16, 2014)

So cute ! Awesome thx !


----------

